# Alpine INBOX contains 0 messages



## mrmarbury (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi, 

I have configured two collection lists in Alpine. In M S L. I have entered a nickname and then a server in the following way:


```
mail.server:993/ssl/user=username
```

After entering the password all mails are displayed in INBOX including all subfolders. They can be edited, etc. After a while the INBOX is empty. Only the INBOX. All subfolders still work. The only thing that works is deleting and reading the collection list. Restarting Alpine doesn't work. This happens to both collection lists but not at the same time.

Does anybody have an idea what this can be? I hope I'm not the only Alpine user here 

Thanks in advance,
Stefan


----------



## mrmarbury (Nov 19, 2013)

Think I have to answer my own question. I was missing the configuration of incoming-folders. In .pinerc I set the following:


```
incoming-folders=Nickname {mail.server:993/ssl/user=username}INBOX,
      AnotherNick {another.mail.server:993/ssl/user=username}INBOX

folder-collections=Nickname {mail.server:993/ssl/user=username}[],
 AnotherNick {another.mail.server:993/ssl/user=username}[]
```

The folder-collections have already been there since I set these in the gui but the incoming-folders where missing.


Cheers,
Stefan


----------

